# [EVDL] Fw: working All-Magnet Motor with video on youtube



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

First of all, the fact that is shows up on youtube pretty much means it's
a joke/scam/con.

Secondly, if you feel you need to appologize for posting it, THEN DON'T
POST IT!!!!

> Forgive me for posting this but there does seem to be a major break
> through here.
> The video is convincing and the diagram of how they overcame the bump
> point is interesting.
> Of course it could be a scam but this seems more open than most. In fact
> the creators seem to not realize how big a deal this is.
>
> Think of it as an electrical magnetic motor without the electricity
> during the run phase (still takes a lot of electricity to form the
> magnets to begin with)
>
> -----Original Message-----
> Subject: working All-Magnet Motor with video on youtube
> Date: Sun, 6 Jan 2008 6:26:51 -0500
>
>
> Directory:OC MPMM Magnet Motor
>
>
> From PESWiki
>
> The "OC MPMM" all-magnetic motor built by Alsetalokin (Nikola Telsa
> backwards).
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Image:OC_MPMM_magnet_motor_pointing_300.jpg>
> The "OC MPMM" all-magnetic motor built by Alsetalokin (Nikola Telsa
> backwards).
>
> Another All-Magnet Motor
>
>
> Back in July of 2007, Steorn
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Steorn_Free_Energy> embarrassed
> themselves by hosting a world-viewing demo of what was supposed to be a
> free energy device that defies the laws of physics. Unfortunately, their
> demo was botched. [1] <http://pesn.com/2007/07/05/9500478_Orbo_Demo/>
> (/http://pesn.com/2007/07/05/9500478_Orbo_Demo//) Meanwhile, a couple of
> Steorn forum
> <http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=1>
> (/http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=1/)
> members, alsetalokin and overconfident, have been kicking around ideas
> for how to build an all-magnet motor with no other motive force.
> "Overconfident" came up with the idea, and "alsetalokin" built a
> prototype, then shot a *video
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Videos>*
> showing acceleration of the device. Ironically, he doesn't seem to
> realize what he's accomplished. That video was posted publicly at
> YouTube on Jan. 4, 2008.
>
> After the operator gives it a kick start, and gets the secondary
> counter-rotating magnet in sync, the motor accelerates to 1700 rpm,
> while the secondary magnet spins at 4200 rpm. When the operator manually
> stalls two of the three secondary magnets, the assembly accelerates
> further (secondary goes to around 5,000 rpm, as measured by an optical
> tachometer). This would seem to imply that once the device is rotating,
> continued rotation of multiple secondaries may actually interfere with
> its operation.
>
> "It spins, we don't know why." -- Alsetalokin (Jan. 6, 2008) [2]
>
> <http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=10#Item_43>
> (/http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=10#Item_43/)
>
>
> "This is not a final product; it's only a bit odd 'anomaly' observed
> when trying different designs during construction." -- Yirkha
> <http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Yirkha>
> (/http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Yirkha/),
> who posted the video
>
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Videos>,
> Jan. 4, 2008. .
>
> *Table of contents* [showhide <javascript:toggleToc()>]
> 1 About
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#About>
>
> 1.1 Official Website
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Official_Website>
>
> 1.1.1 Open Source
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Open_Source>
>
> 1.2 Latest Developments
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Latest_Developments>
>
> 1.2.1 Jan. 4, 2008
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Jan._4.2C_2008>
> 1.2.2 Oct. 4 2007
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Oct._4_2007>
>
> 1.3 Videos
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Videos>
> 1.4 Photos
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Photos>
> 1.5 How it Works
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#How_it_Works>
> 1.6 Theory
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Theory>
> 1.7 Instructions
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Instructions>
>
> 1.7.1 Parts
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Parts>
>
> 1.8 Profiles
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Profiles>
>
> 1.8.1 Company: not yet
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Company:_not_yet>
> 1.8.2 Inventor: "overconfident"
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Inventor:_.22overconfident.22>
> 1.8.3 Replicator: "Alsetalokin"
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Replicator:_.22Alsetalokin.22>
>
> 2 Coverage
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Coverage>
>
> 2.1 In the News
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#In_the_News>
> 2.2 Other Coverage
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Other_Coverage>
> 2.3 Comments
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Comments>
>
> 2.3.1 Acceleration is a Breakthrough
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Acceleration_is_a_Breakthrough>
> 2.3.2 Very Significant
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Very_Significant>
> 2.3.3 Need to Rule out Saturation
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Need_to_Rule_out_Saturation>
> 2.3.4 Cool Head is Good
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Cool_Head_is_Good>
> 2.3.5 More
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#More>
>
> 3 Contact
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#Contact>
> 4 See also
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor#See_also>
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=1>]
>
>
> About
>
> This is a new page!
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Image:Classypen.PNG>
>
> /This is a new technology-related article needing expansion. You can
> help PESWiki by expanding it and are invited to help us add to its
> contents./ /After logging in
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Special:Userlogin>,
> click the "edit" link above. Further information might be found in a
> section of the talk page
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Talkirectory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor>.
> Please remove this message once the page has become more mature and
> adequately developed./ [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=2>]
>
>
> Official Website
>
> None, they are utilizing the public forum at Steorn.com for their
> brainstorming, research and development; and they don't seem to
> appreciate others jumping in and asking questions now that this new
> video has been posted. Be prepared to have your head bitten off, even
> for saying nice things.
>
> We invite you to dredge through the Steorn forum's many comments and
> post here as much information as can be gleaned, for possible
> replication of the device.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=3>]
>
>
> Open Source
>
> /On Jan. 5, 2008, the inventor, "overconfident" wrote
> <http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=12#Item_22>
> (/http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=12#Item_22/):/
> In a nutshell:
> 1) Go for it!
> 2) Make it public
> 3) Share information
> 4) Search the threads for information before interrupting our efforts
> here
>
> I'll try to answer any technical questions to the best of my ability,
> but in general I just prefer to keep distractions to a minimum. Please
> encourage people to read through the threads first before asking
> questions. Most of what I know and at leat a significant portion of what
> Al knows is already posted there. If you wanted to put together a more
> understandable document, there is already a good start from riterX on my
> ning page.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=4>]
>
>
> Latest Developments
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=5>]
>
>
> Jan. 4, 2008
>
> * Video
> <http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PIvZJ9xGutI>
> (/http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PIvZJ9xGutI/)
> posted to YouTube
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=6>]
>
>
> Oct. 4 2007
>
> * Steorn forum user "overconfident" posts his theory about a PMM
> configuration to the Steorn forum
>
> <http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=1>
> (/http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687&page=1/).
>
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=7>]
>
>
> Videos
>
>
> (2:59 minutes)
>
> * *The OC MPMM - Alsetalokin's Video* - "This is a repost of the
> original Alsetalokin's video showing how his implementation of
> overconfident's idea looks like so far. See
> http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments....
> <http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687>
> (/http://www.steorn.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=59687/)
> for more info. The original video has been marked for private
> viewing only by the author, but he permitted reposting it by
> others." (Posted by Yirkha
> <http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=Yirkha>
> (/http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=Yirkha/);
> /YouTube
> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIvZJ9xGutI>
> (/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIvZJ9xGutI/)/;
> Jan. 4, 2008)
> * We made a copy of this video. Let us know if the above video is
> removed, or if it is made private, and we'll post it anew. --
> SilverThunder <http://peswiki.com/index.php/User:SilverThunder>
> 03:29, 5 Jan 2008 (EST)
> * Brighter Version
> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9UKcGTcfwo>
> (/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9UKcGTcfwo/)
> - "a brighter version of the Alsetalokin OC MPMM video, for all
> the people asking for a brighter version." (/YouTube/; Jan. 5,
> 2008)
>
> - - - -
>
>
> (2:59 minutes)
>
> * *OC's MPMM test jig #1* - A test jig for overconfident's magnetic
> perpetual motion machine. Not intended to actually "run". Just
> showing various magnet interactions and the basic layout.
>
> Keep watching for further developments. (Posted by alsetal0kin
> <http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=alsetal0kin>
> (/http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=alsetal0kin/); /YouTube
> <http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hP0QEj4BgiE>
> (/http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hP0QEj4BgiE/)/; Dec. 7, 2007)
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=8>]
>
>
> Photos
>
> Image:OC MPMM magnet motor close-up 600.jpg
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Image:OC_MPMM_magnet_motor_close-up_600.jpg>
>
> See also http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/photo
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=9>]
>
>
> How it Works
>
> Appears to take a novel approach to solving classic 'sticky point'
> issue. Uses several driven (via magnetic coupling from primary rotor)
> rotating external magnets ("secondaries"), which may or may not be under
> control of inbuilt mechanisms allowing them to latch at two points 180'
> apart in their rotation.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=10>]
>
>
> Theory
>
> Image:OC MPMM diagram bf16.gif
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Image:OC_MPMM_diagram_bf16.gif>
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=11>]
>
>
> Instructions
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=12>]
>
>
> Parts
>
> * OC motor parts
>
> <http://api.ning.com/files/7vd*I4uYJz0a8SWp*rIv4OT6MWD8EAqTvCmrBNYq1Kg_/OCmotor.pdf>
> (/http://api.ning.com/files/7vd*I4uYJz0a8SWp*rIv4OT6MWD8EAqTvCmrBNYq1Kg_/OCmotor.pdf/)
> - PDF of parts list [3]
>
> <http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1638621%3ABlogPost%3A2166>
> (/http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1638621%3ABlogPost%3A2166/)
>
>
> Magnets are from http://kjmagnetics.com [4]
> <http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,3871.msg68060.html#msg68060>
> (/http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,3871.msg68060.html#msg68060/)
> Part Number: R834DIA
> 1 Pack of 10
> Unit Price: $17.10
> Product Total: $17.10
>
> Part Number: B448
> 1 Pack of 10
> Unit Price: $8.20
> Product Total: $8.20
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=13>]
>
>
> Profiles
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=14>]
>
>
> Company: not yet
>
> just tinkering?
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=15>]
>
>
> Inventor: "overconfident"
>
> Steorn forum user.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=16>]
>
>
> Replicator: "Alsetalokin"
>
> Steorn forum member "Alsetalokin" is 'Nicola Tesla' written backwards,
> obviously a pseudonym. Appears to reside in Canada; contact info not
> publicly available.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=17>]
>
>
> Coverage
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=18>]
>
>
> In the News
>
> not yet
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=19>]
>
>
> Other Coverage
>
> * Working Magnetic Motor on you tube!!!
> <http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,3871.0/topicseen.html>
> (/http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,3871.0/topicseen.html/)
> (/OverUnity.com/; Thread commenced January 04, 2008)
> * OC MPMM Documentation
>
> <http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1638621%3ABlogPost%3A2166>
> (/http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1638621%3ABlogPost%3A2166/)
> - discussion between designer and a very skillful engineer for
> proof of concept
> o photos
> <http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/photo>
> (/http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/photo/)
> of the results.
> o PDF
>
> <http://api.ning.com/files/7vd*I4uYJz0a8SWp*rIv4OT6MWD8EAqTvCmrBNYq1Kg_/OCmotor.pdf>
> (/http://api.ning.com/files/7vd*I4uYJz0a8SWp*rIv4OT6MWD8EAqTvCmrBNYq1Kg_/OCmotor.pdf/)
> - parts list
> o Videos
> <http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/video>
> (/http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/video/)
>
> + OC's MPMM 3Ax8 Demo #1
>
> <http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/video/video/show?id=1638621%3AVideo%3A2526>
> (/http://freeenergytrackers.ning.com/video/video/show?id=1638621%3AVideo%3A2526/)
> - includes same video as was posted to YouTube on Jan.
> 4, 2008.
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=20>]
>
>
> Comments
>
> See Discussion Page
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Talkirectory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor>
>
> Some sample comments here:
>
> [edit
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php?title=Directory:OC_MPMM_Magnet_Motor&action=edit&section=21>]
>
>
> Acceleration is a Breakthrough
>
> /On Jan. 5, 2008, New Energy Congress
> <http://peswiki.com/index.php/New_Energy_Congress> member, Sterling D.
> Allan <http://peswiki.com/index.php/Congress:Member:Sterling_D._Allan>


> > wrote:/
> >
> > Achieving acceleration from just magnets interacting, as appears to be
> > the case here, is truly remarkable. It certainly isn't ready for market;
> ...


----------

